# Audi's beautiful groom, so satisfied!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks stunning! I 'm so glad your worries were for nothing! I bet you now have an ample supply of detangler too!!! LOL!


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She looks stunning! I 'm so glad your worries were for nothing! I bet you now have an ample supply of detangler too!!! LOL!


Thank you! Believe me, I am glad too, haha! The detangler will be used for my human hair now, lol  Hopefully she won't need it anytime soon!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She looks wonderful - so glad to hear that you are happy!


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Here she is with her top knot clipped a tiny bit


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks good! The one thing I have not had success with in a long time is growing topknot - no matter how long I grew it (years), I always had little pieces falling in their eyes. I gave up on Teaka's about a year ago...maybe I'll try again with the next puppy...


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That looks good! The one thing I have not had success with in a long time is growing topknot - no matter how long I grew it (years), I always had little pieces falling in their eyes. I gave up on Teaka's about a year ago...maybe I'll try again with the next puppy...


Thank you  The little pieces help the top knot grow longer and fuller. Maybe use baby clips? My groomer said this isn't bad, she'll go through a phase worse than this, joy. lol


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

You could let my three year old clip her and she'd still be gorgeous! What a cute pup! Of course, a good groom helps. Lol. Love her boots.

I think I might be lucky. Kokoa's top knot always stands up as long as I blow dry it after tubby. I blow it back in the direction I want it. If I don't it flattens in the top middle and she looks well... a little dorky. Hehe.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks adorable and this style suits her nicely!


----------



## MyMax (Jun 18, 2013)

so beautiful!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear your great experience! Us groomers love an honest heads up from the client. It makes us want to do all we can to make you happy. Plus we have a lot more technique and tools that we can use to get the job done painlessly and quickly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Very very pretty girl,she looks amazing,you must be very relieved,you hopefully won't have any more bad dreams now!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Your groomer should use her before and after as advertising! And I didn't think the before looked bad at all, but the after is so lovely! It really does suit her.

I may have to do boots on Desi. Love the contrast between the short clipped body and the tail and boots. I was thinking about trying Rain's look on Desi but this is so nice too! 

I can just imagine how good she smells. Nothing like smelling a freshly groomed pup. We bathed Desi for the first time this weekend just as an excuse for some socialization time since we take him to the pet store to do it. He smells lovely, but can't wait for that first professional groom smell.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow what a cutie that trim is just adorable I may just have to steal that one to use on Bella


----------

